# I have a question for you. This might me a solution for all of us



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

Will air purifiers help with a flatulence odor? I just found some personal air purifiers on amazon. If it doesn't work I am thinking of building my own air purifier for people like us. Like some kind of vacuum that passively suck air then pass it thru many carbon activated filters

I want to create one for all of us. I am sick and tired of this so if I have to use an air purifier attached to my pant, so be it.

What do you guys think will the personal air purifier work? Or do I start to work on my own way of filtering all the air that might come out from our butt? I was thinking to attach some plastic tube that sucks air out and filters it. I am sure it should be easy to do.

Need your help and I will help anyone that might want of these if it works.

Its been long long 7 years for me. I will thank you deeply.


----------

